# Growin' Yer Own



## monty (Nov 20, 2005)

Just a thiught, guys'n gals. Seems that lately there has been a bit of chatter about growing peppers, etc. I like to grow my own herbs and veggies and have done so for years. How about we all sound off and maybe we can get a thread or two going on growing our own stuff to support our smoking habit or our cooking in general. Good idea or not so good idea? Lets hear it!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

Boy Monty, I hope that the DEA don't get wind that you want to "grow your own" to support your "smoking" habit!!!!   :shock:  :shock: Oh, wait a minute-you're talking about VEGETABLES AND HERBS (my bad!  :twisted:)


----------



## monty (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks, Dutch, for validating my intended pun!  :D  But, really, what about the subject matter? Whadoyathink? And lets not forget the satisfaction thing that goes along with our pride in producing the best tasting food possible!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

It's that wisted mind thing Monty. :mrgreen:
I'm up for thread on growing veggies and herbs as long as it's general in nature (bad pun I know).


----------



## monty (Nov 20, 2005)

Trust, me, Dutch, we are only a few years apart in age and I am sure we understand each other well! It's just that there are such easily attained flavors from fresh grown herbs like oregano, rosemary, sage, thyme, chives and other herbs as well as cultivating things like tomatoes and peppers, fennel and more. If we are gonna go for the best bang what a thrill it is to take it to the limit (Sorry, Eagles) with our own fresh products! Just a thought to keep the site active and alive. To evolve is to survive!
Monty


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 20, 2005)

yo monty dude,
i think a herb and veggie GROWING thread could fit nicely.
you definitly have my support and wishes for sucess in this matter.

in my opinion.
the one thing thats best about this great place ,
is the wealth of EXPERIENCE and knowledge thats freely given.

i live in a apartment.
for both summers that i have been here i have had
container grown tomatoes.   [in 5 gallon buckets]
  this summer  i grew corriander and spearmint in
the tomatoe buckets after they got a little height on them.


i had to water every day,so i couldnt get away for long weekends.
i will try to go hydroponically next season.

i luv this place!!


----------



## monty (Nov 20, 2005)

Yo! Larry!
Most seed catalogs have seeds specially produced for container growing. Just do a search for seeds and you will find a bazillion free catalogs available as well as a great deal of super info on the subject! Not to mention books galore!
If you need a hand, holler!
Monty


----------



## monty (Nov 20, 2005)

There's two positive responses, do I hear three, four?
Sorry, I am getting a bit carried away! Let it roll!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 21, 2005)

Monty,
     Sounds good to  me! I don't have the space I once did and salt air/soil is not the best to grow things in. But I can at least grow patio type stuff. And I do intend to grow the TAMs next spring. I have several herbs that I grow (Rosemary, Thyme, Basil and Sage) and as everyone knows, those fresh herbs are the very best. So I also support the thread. Let's do it!

Fl Bill


----------



## tacfolder (Nov 21, 2005)

I grew peppers on the patio this year, and was tickled with the outcome.

My wife and I are planning for next years garden.  Herbs, more varieties of peppers, and some tomatoes.  I'm excited just thinking about it.

 8)


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm all for it guys! I've maintained my own garden for many years, and I agree with Srmonty, that a dedicated thread goes hand-in-hand with our passion for producing great food. There's no question that fresh veggies and herbs are the perfect compliment to a great "Q-feast" and its hard to beat the satisfaction of watching/nurturing your own produce grow into a successful harvest.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## dacdots (Nov 22, 2005)

Sounds like a winner to me.Ive been in the garden since I was knee high to a grasshopper.We have a large garden every year and we can and freez alot of food.Fresh herbs are a wonderful thing and can be kept for a good while.I also have many types of fruits in my orchard.Id be interested in learning and sharing experiences.


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't forget to start saving your urine.

Not kidding.

Search the internet for the words urine and peppers.


----------



## monty (Nov 22, 2005)

So, do they use urine to grow peppers in Uritrea err, uhhh, I mean Eritria, Chi Bill? I did the search several ways and came up empty handed.  Perhaps you could drop a few URLs to us for research. Hey, you really have piqued my curiosity! Wish I had more time to look around but I have to go back to work tonight. Snowin' and blowin' here!
So far I am pleased with all the positive responses for the creation of a new thread on "Growin Yer Own". Its a great way to get the best bang for one's cooking enjoyment. Very satisfying.
I would be curious to hear a bit from our Forum Principals, the two Jeffs, on the subject.
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 22, 2005)

Now these people want you to buy there book, but you get the jist.

http://liquidgoldbook.com/

Edit:
Non commercial site PACKED with info on all gorwing from seed.  Way to large for me, but the urine tip is in there.  3 parts water 1 part urine

http://www.nepanewsletter.com/food.html

I'm not kidding.  I know a pepper head that is a firm believer in the phosphorus urine trick.  He gives me peppers all the time.  The wife throws them in the trash.  I then mentioned that the phosphorus that she puts on her plants comes from cow effluent.  Her response, I drink her milk, I might as well eat her urine (she used a bad word there).

Woman logic.  Not touching it


----------



## monty (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Chi Bill. I know that there is a great validity to using urine as described in those sites. For the time being, however, I will continue to use my usual natural soil ammendments. Thanks for adding another interesting facet to our hobbies and sharing it with the entire forum!  :) 
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey there,Ive heard all kinds of tricks over the years for growing different plants.What I have found to work best is taking a soil sample and send it to your local county extension office for thier input.Following their recommendations and adding nutrients to bring your soil to where it should be works for me.Nitrogen,phosphorus.potassium,and proper pH levels will grow a good garden every time.Proper soil type,tilth.and texture also is a must.This can be ammended by adding organic materials over a period of years to improve your soil,but dont get to carried away,smoking meat and drinking beer is fun too.


----------



## monty (Nov 23, 2005)

Excellent advice, Dave! I have found that nothing works better than the old fashioned way. Know your soil, know the needs of your crop and go from there! And as always remembering to put back what you take. I always have a large compost bin going and use a soil testing kit available at any agway or similar store as well as through the many catalog houses!
I have been growing good stuff since I was knee high to a grashopper, too. And that grasshopper has a mighty long beard now!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 23, 2005)

Just don't associate the urine trick with my "bag of tricks"  :)

I am not a pepper grower, but some swear by it (not me)


----------



## monty (Nov 23, 2005)

I hear ya, Chi Bill! Loud and clear.
Monty


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's a "Growin' Yer Own" tip. 
Every time you seed a Jap you are throwing away hundreds of "free" jalapenos! Save the seeds and air dry them for about two weeks. You can start drying them on a paper towel and then just put them on a sheet of paper or a paper plate.Then place them in an ordinary mailing envelope marked with the contents. Vacuum seal or store in a cool DRY place. Each seed is at least twenty Japs or more.
The same goes for all peppers and even the high priced Holland colored peppers.
A lot of grocery store varieties are hybrids which do not fare well in planting. The BEST place to hunt for varieties you want are at farmer's markets. Especially ORGANIC farmer's markets. They are all open pollenated varieties and guaranteed to make you happy. You pay a bit more to start but you get your own perpetual seed supply too! 
Then of course there are cucumbers, tomatoes, squashes, pumpkins, you get the message?
Happy growing!
Monty


----------



## monty (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, it seems that interest in this type of thread is less than overwhelming so I guess we'll just let it die. Thanks to those of you who supported it. If anyone has a question about growing herbs or other flavorful items pop me a PM.
Monty


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 7, 2005)

yo monty dude,
maybe everybody doesn't see the hand in hand
smoking accesories, that home grown veggies make.

in my opinion, every one could benefit  from a
little gardening project.

along with making home made sausage,
i have fun with my container gardening.
not to mention---good eats.

maybe big boss Jeff-- and boss Jeff  [2 different  people]
have been busy and haven't noticed the interest.

i will say that a "growing your own"  for veggies thread is drifting a tiny bit
 away from  a MEAT eaters forum.

so i guess theres 2 ways to look at this possible subject.

I LUV THIS PLACE!!!


----------



## dacdots (Dec 8, 2005)

SRMONTY,lets not give up on this thing.Since its not the best time of year to grow things it might get a little slow.Spring is just around the corner,I can feel it in my bones.In the mean time just keep looking in those seed catalogues and planning for the spring planting.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree Monty. I just recieved my Tam Jap seeds from Henry Field's. I'm ready for Spring and getting them into some dirt .... along with several other things. 

Fl. Bill


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 8, 2005)

Monty,

Sorry to have overlooked the interest in a Gardening Forum page.  I too, grow a vegetable and pepper garden each spring!  Seems as though there is enough people interested, so I will get with TulsaJeff and see if we can get the Ball rollin'!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks, Jeff! Growing things like peppers, herbs, etc goes hand in hand with what we do best. And the extra kick and pizzazz your own veggies and herbs give really adds to the satisfaction of our hobby! Just need a spot, a little spot to swap ideas and vie for braggin' rights!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 9, 2005)

Your welcome!  If you look into the Forum topics you will now find "Home Gardening"!!!!  (Trumpet Fanfare!)

Jeff and I need you guys to post on it what catagories you would like to see included on it.  This is Everyones Forum, so we have tried to make it fit your needs.

ENJOY!!!

Jeff (SoFlaQuer)


----------



## smoking falcon (Jan 25, 2006)

This topic has me intrigued.... Growing peppers and using urine as a fertilizer. So I've got a couple questions now.

1. Is it really necessary to buy one of those pepper racks for $15 or is there an alternative method that you guys use.

2. After a day of smoking in ones backyard, does it make it acceptable to take a pee break in the garden patch?

3. When homegrowing inside (or on a balcony etc...) is there anything special that I would need to know to produce a couple plants in a 5 gal. bucket?

Thanks all...

Dennis


----------



## monty (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey, Dennis. Hop on over to the Extreme Home Gardening forum, our sister site, via the link on the main page and post your questions there. This topic led to the creation of a whole new site and it is in the same style and format as this one. You will find a special section for peppers and a special section for container frowing as well as for soil amendments.
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smoking falcon (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't even know that such a site existed. You're all so full of such great ideas!


----------



## corvette (Feb 11, 2006)

I too agree with all of you about growin your own, I started last years but dry weather didn't help much so the turn out was small this years install better water system and another thing about saving your urine I did look it up sure enough prove me wrong I would think it would kill it, wife think I was nut told her to look it up and she did so now she ok with it. We used lot of bell peper for our BBQ sauce along with other herbs the price of bell pepper is $1.00 each. So I be looking for more about this.
                        vette


----------



## monty (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey, Vette, Welcome to the forum! Have not had much time here lately and from reading your posts I can see you will be a great asset to our family here! If you want some real good pointers on peppers and gardening in general pop on over to our sister site and get thee registered. Then read on and post any questions. Use the wormhole supplied and hop on over!
Again welcome and enjoy!
Monty


----------



## corvette (Feb 12, 2006)

Monty,
   I think I will head down there next and start going down the line, and glad to be here to learn from this site I'm sure there lots of good advice here, only been a meats smokin for years now time to learn more about growin, what best and what not. and Thank 
               vette


----------

